# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Iemand ervaring met wellbutrin xr?

## LUKA

Hey iedereen,

ik maak binnenkort een medicatieswith van sipralexa naar wellbutrin xr.Hoewel ik me niet slecht voel met sipralexa heb ik wel last van terugkerend maagzuur.Ik heb wel een maagbreuk maar toch wijzen vele dokters dan ook m'n huidige medicatie abilify en sipralexa aan als de grote schuldigen hiervan.Ik neen trouwens ook pantomed 40mg maar dat lijkt niet te helpen,vandaar de medicatieswith.
Nu ja,als ik de bijsluiter lees van wellbutrin xr lees heb ik al schrik om eraan te beginnen. Heeft iemand ervaring met dit product en wil je er wat informatie over kwijt?


VELE GROETJES EN ALVAST BEDANKT!

----------


## luna400

hoi luka ik gebruik al 5jaar wellbrutin xr ik heb nooit geen last gehad van bij verschijnselen ik neem ze savonds voor het slapen .persoonlijk denk ik wel dat ze goed werken ik heb namelijk een x paar dagen zonder gezeten en ik was om ieder klein dingetje aan het janken ,succes

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Ik heb het zelf nooit gebruikt, maar heb het onlangs wel gevraagd of ik 't mocht nemen (maar mag het niet combineren met de Efexor die ik al neem, dan zou ik gaan flippen volgens met psy) Maar (geloof me gerust als ik zeg dat ik heel erg kieskeurig ben wat medicatie betreft) en Wellbutrin xr kwam bij mij gunstig uit de bus! Als ik geen Efexor nam dan zou ik het wellicht ook nemen. 

Kan je zeggen wat je zo beangstigde aan de bijsluiter? vaak zijn mensen alert op bepaalde dingen (dat merk ik toch bij mezelf) Ik ben persoonlijk erg gevoelig aan: gewichtstoename, abnormaal dromen en acathisie of sterke innerlijke onrust. En wat die aspecten betreft scoort Wellbutrin xr goed. 

Succes!

----------


## LUKA

Hi luna en pruts,

Alvast bedankt voor de info.. Ik ben ook vrij gevoelig voor gewichstoename,huiduitslag en ben soms zelf agressief in m'n slaap terwijl ik dat anders nooit ben.. Bij wellbutrin xr spreken ze vooral van beven en volgens de arts slapeloosheid.. Nu vanaf volgende week begin ik er aan,ik zal iets laten weten..


GROETJES

----------


## luna400

hi luka ,het zal best verschillen van mens die er op reageer .maar ik val in slaap in 10min daarvoor een halve nacht wakker ,je zal in je hoofdje een druk leven hebben en dat draai snachts ook door ik ken het .tot horens doeiiiiiiii

----------


## LUKA

Hi,dag één van wellbutrin xr.. Ik heb eerst ontbeden en daarna het beruchtje pilletje ingenomen.. Het was nog niet goed binnen of ik had hevige krampen en moest dringend naar de grote wc.. Een half uurtje later sloeg de vermoeidheid al toe.. Een uur later heb ik abilify 10mg ingenomen.. Weg vermoeidheid! Ook in de namiddag,na het middagmaal heb ik pantomed van 40 ingenomen en ik voel me nog steeds prima.. Nu ik ben benieuw wat het op langere termijn gaat geven.. Zal ik vermageren en de huiduitslag die ik had van sipralexa verdwijnen? En wat gaat de nacht brengen? Slapen als een roos,woelig slapen of slapeloosheid?

Tot morgen iedereen!

----------


## luna400

oeps luka dat klink minder maar die welbutrin pak ik voor ik naar bed ga en val daar mee in slaap ik heb ook eens geprobeerd sochtends maar dan word ik ook moe dus wel degelijk iets om mee in slaap te vallen .ik heb ook amitriptyline ook snachts ,als ik ze een paar dagen niet in neem en zeker wellbutrin word ik heel emotioneel dan kan veel minder hebben .
vervelend he .ik heb ze ook al jaren en denk er ook mijn leven wel aan vast tezitten .sta je nog onder behandeling elders ? laat ff weten hoe het verder gaat ok?

----------


## LUKA

Goeiemorgen luna,

Neen,ik ben niet meer in behandeling.En heel eerlijk gezegd ben ik daar heel blij om.. Ik heb opnames gehad en pschygiaters afgelopen maar ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat je het zelf moet doen en zelf je leven in handen moet nemen.. Ook speelt je omgeving hier een grote rol in.. Tot ik mijn vrouw leerden kennen stond ik eigenlijk overal alleen voor.. Zij is echt mijn rots.. Neen haar weg en je kan me samen vegen.. Tja luna,ook ik hang levenslang vast aan medicatie.. Niet plezant maar als het niet anders kan.. Het is een lang aanvaardingsproces hoor. Tothiertoe voel ik me prima met wellbutrin en hout vasthouden maar ik heb nog geen last gehad van mijn maag en heb ook heel rustig geslapen.. Hoe gaat het verder nog met jou? groetjes

----------


## luna400

ik hoop dat de wellbutrin goed aan slaat dan ,want steeds maar verschillende proberen word je ook niet vrolijk van .
ik zelf heb mijn ups en downs .sommige dagen zijn moeilijk door te komen en meestal blijf ik dan ook bed dat is voor mij de veiligste plek .
zomers gaat het wel beter dan de winter dagen heb jij dat ook .
maar fijn dat je een goed vrouwtje naast je heb staan het ging een tijdje redelijk .maar sinds kort ben ik weer alleen ,mijn vriend had adhd ,en ik ben naar psychiche zo in op gegaan om er voor hem tezijn dat ik mijzelf weer vergat .en viel ik weer terug .
maar beetje proberen te genieten van het zonnetje ,hou je mij op de hoogte van je medicijnen ,groetjes

----------


## LUKA

Hi luna,

Jammer voor je te lezen dat je relatie voorbij is.. Ik hoop dat je iemand vind waar je u goed bij voelt.. Met die wellbutrin alles goed hoor.. De huiduitslag op mijn rug is langzaam aan het verdwijnen en ik kan heel goed naar de grote wc gaan,mischien vermager ik er wel een beetje van..Enig minpuntje,soms heb ik 's avond last van vermoeide benen,dat had ik er voor niet.. Maar ik zit meestal geen vijf minuten stil overdag.. We hebben een klein kindje van 17 maanden en ik zorg er voor als mijn vrouw gaan werken is.. 
Tja,in de winter is alles wat koud,donker en grijs.. Heb ook altijd wat last van de winterblues maar we moeten erdoor.. Ik wil je toch nog het beste toewensen zowel met je gezondheid als op prive vlak..

Groetjes

----------


## luna400

dankje luka .het is misschien wel goed dat je ,je bezigheid heb met de kleine.
af vallen deed ik niet van medicijn maar dat is misschien bij iedereen weer anders .gelukkig dat je niet meer bijverschijnselen heb ,want als je die lijst bekijk word je nog zieker.
tot horens weer groetjes

----------


## LUKA

Hi,ik ben hier nog even.. Ik ga niet beweren dat wellbutrin xr een slecht medicijn is maar ik was er toch niet goed mee.. Achter een paar weken dat medicijn te slikken was ik precies een opgedraaide veer en was ook prikkelbaarder.. Zit nu terug aan de sipralexa.. Misschien moet ik wel op zoek gaan naar een betere maagbescherming..

Groetjes alvast!

----------


## luna400

oh dat is spijtig te horen ,iedereen reageer er weer anders op ,maar is dat geen probleem dat je nu terug ga naar die sipralexa,hoop dat je meer baat heb met die groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Vraag 's Ranitidine voor je maag?
Ik ben zelf al jaren zéér goed met Sipralexa; geen bijwerkingen, enkel maar positieve ervaringen.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb vorig jaar een tijdje welbutrin geslikt,
vreselijk................onrust, slecht slapen en vreselijk veel vreetbuien, dus ik was er zo klaar mee,
ik wilde het zelf proberen omdat je er officieel van af valt, anderen ws wel, ik dus niet.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb 4 jaar lang wellbutrin gebruikt, bij mij werkte het geweldig goed.
Je gebruikt ook abilify, lees ik...
Abilify verlaagt het dopamineniveau, wellbutrin remt de heropname van serotonine, maar ook van dopamine, en verhoogt daarmee het dopamineniveau. Je loopt dus het risico dat wellbutrin de werking van abilify zal tegenwerken.

Bij mij verving de wellbutrin EN de ADHD medicatie (dopamine-heropnameremmers) EN de AD (serotonine-heropnameremmers). 
Alleen ontwikkel ik bij bijna alle medicijnen die invloed hebben op ADHD gewenning, het is al heel wat dat het bij wellbutrin zo lang goed gewerkt heeft.
Bovendien waren na 4 jaar op 450 mg per dag mijn leverwaarden verhoogd. Niet echt reden voor gillende paniek, zoveel was het nu ook weer niet, maar wel zodanig dat verder ophogen van de dosering niet aan de orde was, eerder een verlaging van de dosering. Tja, en op dat moment werkte het dus al minder goed meer.....

Daarom ben ik toen maar weer overgestapt.
Maar die gewenning ligt dus niet aan de wellbutrin, dat is een eigenaardigheid van mij, die ik ook bij andere medicatie heb.

----------


## LUKA

Hi iedereen,ik hoor hier vanalles over dat medicijn.. Misschien raadpleeg ik toch beter een psygiater dan een huisarts.. Die zouden toch net ietsje meer van medicatie moeten weten.. Ik neem terug sipralexa en voel me vrij oke maar de klachten zijn ook terug.. Huiduitslag,maaglast,verhoogde leverwaarden,vermoeidheid..
Soms zou ik er echt een schop in geven.. Ik kan nu eenmaal niet meer zonder maar man ik heb er al op gevloekt.. Ik kan bv niet meer full time werken door die vermoeidheid.. Dat is soms vervelend hoor,dat je als man je gezin niet fiancieel kan onderhouden en je vrouw mag gaan werken.. Soms wreet dat wel aan me.. Ben ik de enige die niet kan werken door medicatiegebruik of zijn er zo nog mensen?



Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

wat ik ook weet van wellbutrin is dat het in een lagere dosering(150mg)als zyban gegeven wordt omdat het helpt als je wil stoppen met roken,
er zijn hier meerdere posts over zyban met bijbehorende klachten, er staan veel klachten op dus als je nog meer wilt weten over wellbutrin moet je even bij zyban gaan lezen.

----------


## MissMolly

Elk medicijn heeft een hele rits bijwerkingen, en de een krijgt de meeste ervan, en de ander geeneen.
Bij zyban om te stoppen met roken wordt meestal een hogere dosering aangehouden dan de begindsering wellbutrin (wellbutrin XR werkt 2x zo lang als zyban, dus 150 mg zyban is 2x zo sterk als 150 mg wellbutrin XR).
Mijn grootste zorg in dit geval is dat Luka al Abilify, een dopamine-VERLAGEND medicijn, gebruikt, terwijl bupropion (de werkzame stof in wellbutrin en zyban) het dopamineniveau juist verhoogt.

----------


## LUKA

Hi missmolly,

ik geef toe dat ik me gedurende die periode al beter had gevoeld..
Maar ablify nemen in combinatie met sipralexa kan toch geen kwaad?
Ik denk dat ik me bij m'n klachten moet neerleggen.. Een wonderpil bestaat er nu eenmaal niet

groetjes

----------


## bea1957

hallo,ik neem s'morgens een wellbutrin xr en s'avonds een cymbalta.Het gaat wel maar met dagen ben ik tog abnormaal pisseg.Voor mijn maag neem ik pantoprazole EG soms neem ik 40mg en er zijn dagen dat ik maar 20mg neem.Ben heel moe de laatste jaren en ka fulle-time niet meer werken.Ik werk nu deeltijds maar het is nog moeilijk.Bijtrekken van de dop kan ik niet(jammer)omdat ik daarvoor bij mij man werkte en hij was zelfstandig.Wij zijn nu gescheiden en krijg wat onderhoudsgeld.En voor centen te krijgen van de ziekenfonds daar moet je eerst half dood voor zijn.Het is een schande maar zo gaat het.Wens julie veel sterkte en een pijnloze nacht.Knuffels van Bea

----------


## Falroy

hallo iedereen,

Gisteren moest ik voor het eerst wellbutrin nemen.
Voor mij was dit een zeer slechte eerste ervaring..
Zeer slecht slapen, moeilijk in slaap vallen, vroeg wakker zijn, misselijkheid, hoofdpijn, duizelig, constant honger gevoel, jeuk,...
Daarom heb ik besloten om wellbutrin niet meer verder te nemen..

Ik zal mijn problemen wel zelf proberen op te lossen zonder deze medicatie die mij nog slechter laat voelen.

groetjes.

----------


## pruts

Hoi,

Ik neem nogsteeds Efexor en ergens twijfel ik of ik niet eens zou proberen overstappen naar Wellbutrin. Ik heb vroeger eetproblemen gehad en met Efexor kan ik precies niet veel meer afvallen. 
Maar ik heb nog maar pas Serlain/Zoloft geprobeerd en dat was een heel slechte ervaring voor mij. Misschien later. Maar ik hou dit topic toch beetje mee in 't oog. Voorlopig blijf ik bij Efexor. Ik heb al zoveel uitgeprobeerd en ik kom toch telkens weer bij Efexor uit. Ben het uiptoberen even moe.

----------


## MissMolly

Het grote nadeel van wellbutrin is dat de laagste dosering 150 mg is. 
Medicijnen die de heropname van dopamine remmen hebben in het begin vaak bijwerkingen als onrust, droge mond, slecht slapen, weinig eetlust en soms misselijkheid. 

Als je langzamer kan opbouwen heb je meestal weinig last van die bijwerkingen, maar bij een begindosis als die van wellbutrin, die voor veel mensen al de 'echte' werkzame dosis is, heb je die in het begin dus vaak wel.

Als de bijwerkingen niet echt gevaarlijk of onverdraaglijk zijn, kan je beter - in overleg met je arts, natuurlijk - een aantal weken achter elkaar doorslikken, want ze nemen af, en dan merk je dus pas de eigenlijke werking.
Die bijwerkingen zijn echt dat je lichaam moet wennen aan de veranderde dopamine-, serotonine- en noradrenaline-huishouding.

Veel andere AD werken eigenlijk vooral in op serotonine.

----------


## bea1957

zo bij iedereen ondervind ik tog dat het de ene dag beter gaat dan de andere.Dat is ook zo bij mij tog.Bijwerkingen komen voor,ik voel mij dan zeuwachtig en dat blijft de hele dag.Nu moet ik weer een alpraz nemen om een beetje rustig mijn dag door tegaan.21 september ga ik eens naar een bijeenkomst voor ups en douwns.Misschien kan ik wat tips opschrijven.Ik wens julie een pijnloze nacht en veel sterkte.Groetjes met knuffels van Bea

----------


## Robin225

Wellbutrin - http://www.trustedtablets-online.com

----------


## Knorry

Hoi allemaal. Ik ben nu ongeveer 3mnd aan de welbutrin.
Begonnen met 150 per dag en sinds 2weken op 300 omdat ik mij nog steeds niet optimaal voelde. Ook had ik veel last van vreetbuien maar ik ben wel flink geminderd met roken maar ik bleef wat depri en vooral moe en dat werd alleen maar erger zeker na het ophogen van de welbutrin, ik kwam/kom zowat mijn bed niet meer uit en was niet goed geconcentreerd meer en slecht zicht. Ik heb mijn huisarts gebeld en gevraagd om een bloedtest. De uitslagen daar schrok ik nogal van mijn leverwaarden waren hoog, echt heel hoog! In de bijsluiter van welbutrin staat dat zoiets kan voorkomen. Je voelt je doodmoe en bent ook echt niet vrolijk! Mocht je al een tijdje welbutrin gebruiken en je ook zo voelen of denken dat er iets niet klopt laat dan snel ook een bloedtest doen en vooral op je leverwaarden.... Beter iets anders gebruiken dan je lever kapot maken en je doodziek voelen! 
Hoop dat sommigen van jullie hier iets aan hebben want ik lees wel dat er een paar mensen zijn die ook deze klachten ervaren.
Aarzel niet, laat je prikken en kijken of er ook verhoogde leverwaarden zijn??!!
Groeten van Knorry en sterkte!

----------


## Sakura84

Bij mij ligt dat anders. Ik neem 's morgens Wellbutrin 300 mg en Sipralexa 20 mg. Voor mij is dat een redelijk goede combinatie. Ik heb ook niet veel last van bijwerkingen. 's Avonds neem ik een Nestrolan (Trazolan) 100 mg om te kunnen doorslapen. Anders slaap ik gemiddeld 4 uur per nacht.

----------


## dipje

Hallo, Ik start aanstaande zaterdag met wellbutrin xr! Ik schrok ook van de bijsluiter en men zegt dat je niet mag auto rijden als je dit gebruikt. Ik moet wel naar mijn werk op een half uur auto rijden bij mij vandaan. Ik ben wel de week na de start een week vrij voor de eventuele bijwerkingen op te vangen maar houd het met angst en beef een beetje bezig in mijn hoofd. Groeten

----------


## ennas

Ik slik ook exefor, en sinds kort op advies van mijn psyc welbutrin .
Ik had erg veel last van moeiheid, lusteloosheid en vond dat ik erg afgevlakt was.
Sinds ik de welbutrin er bij slik, voel ik me stukken beter en ga voorzichtig weeer van het leven genieten.

Groetjes
Sanne

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Ik vroeg me af of je ondertussen een psychiater hebt geraadpleegd en of je ondertussen iets anders dan Sipralexa hebt gevonden? Ondertussen heb ik ook weer een reeks antidepressiva uitgeprobeerd en ook Wellbutrin xr (wat ze zeiden van nooit combineren met Efexor omdat ik dan een hyperactief konijn zou worden, daar heb ik totaal niks van gemerkt!) Maar blijkbaar was dat ook dosisafhankelijk en aangezien ik toen nog maar 37.5mg Efexor nam werkte dat als SSRI en niet als SNRI (dat laatste pas bij een dosis van 75mg) en aldus zou dat verklaring bieden waarom ik dat dus niet had. Van Wellbutrin opzich heb ik nooit veel hinder gehad, makkelijker zweten wel een beetje, maar voor de rest ook niks. Alhoewel Wellbutrin ook word gebruikt voor een rookstop merkte ik bij mezelf eerder het omgekeerde ;-) maar had ook geen noemenswaardige werking van Wellbutrin (heb van 150 tot 450 genomen en niks van gemerkt) 
dus terug naar Efexor alleen, en dat nog lang blijven nemen (tot ook dat niet meer echt scheen te helpen) 

Sinds een paar maanden volg ik nu elektroconvulsietherapie 2x per week en ondertussen ben ik met al men psychofarmaca kunnen stoppen zonder noemenswaardige bijwerkingen of afkickverschijnselen (op af en toe iets voor de angst na) Ik wilde het je maar meegeven omdat ik lees dat je met de werking van Sipralexa toch ook niet echt goed gesteld lijkt..

----------


## Brittie

Hey, ik heb dit lang ingenomen tot de maximale dosis. Allemaal best ok als je het inneemt, maar als je ermee stopt, moet je het heel zachtjes aan doen. Ik vond de zgn afkickverschijnselen van Welbutrin wel de zwaarste die ik al gehad heb ooit. Mag je idd niet met alles combineren, goed in de gaten houden. En tja...als je de bijsluiters leest van bijna alle antidepressiva, dat is om schrik van te krijgen idd  :Smile:

----------


## polertun

Wellbutrin sr bestellen zonder recept

----------


## catwoman13

hallo allemaal.....
ik ben 2,5 week geleden begonnen met Wellbutrin xr 150 mg
eerste paar dagen moeilijk in slaap vallen en dat is dan ook de enige bijwerking geweest
ik heb het van mij psygiater gekregen voor erge onrust/nervositeit en depressie
heb 13 jaar Citalopram geslikt maar dit hielp niet meer
heeft iemand hier ervaring met welbutrin en onrust/nervositeit en depressie?
gr....

----------

